# Lighted caboose



## ollie09 (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone make a lighted caboose?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Athearn Genesis.
Not cheap.

http://www.springcreekmodeltrains.com/HOinstock/AthearnG/ATHGH3001.html


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Trueline Trains makes this new, sweet CN Pt. St. Charles caboose, and it does light up! I have 3 now...but not cheap.....


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

Here's my home made lighted caboose. I started with a cheapo Tyco caboose that has a plastic body. I blacked out the inside with electrical tape and black paint. I added some translucent plastic over the windows and bunch of leds. Most of the cost was for the electical trucks - about $16 on ebay. I have no idea how accurate my lighting scheme is but it was a fun project and looks cool.


----------



## ollie09 (May 1, 2016)

I found the Genesis caboose on eBay. Thanks. Some nice looking cars in photos above.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

That is a MUST! I have some old Passenger Coaches and one is an observation car, lighting them is sooo on the agenda!


----------



## ollie09 (May 1, 2016)

Chip said:


> That is a MUST! I have some old Passenger Coaches and one is an observation car, lighting them is sooo on the agenda!


Can't have too many lights on a layout!:thumbsup: Seems to bring it alive.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Trueline Trains makes this new, sweet CN Pt. St. Charles caboose, and it does light up! I have 3 now...but not cheap.....




I just got mine too


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah yes, the international version....beautiful!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is an interesting project to install lighting in
cabooses and passenger cars. Not all that
difficult. I use the strip LEDs in the passenger
cars and one caboose. The other two lighted
cabooses use incandescents. Mine run on DCC
so I have a rectifier and capacitor to eliminate
flickering.

Don


----------



## TomFromMo (Aug 9, 2016)

DonR said:


> It is an interesting project to install lighting in
> cabooses and passenger cars. Not all that
> difficult. I use the strip LEDs in the passenger
> cars and one caboose. The other two lighted
> ...


All my stuff is non-DCC. I built a full wave bridge with four diodes so the leds stay on regardless of voltage polarity.


----------

